# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  ~¤¦¦§¦¦¤~ المقصود بعقود البوت b. O. T ~¤¦¦§¦¦¤~

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
المقصود بعقود البوت B. O. T 
1- مقدمة 
ازداد في الآونة الأخيرة الحديث عن نظام البناء والتشغيل والنقل، والذي يرمز له اختصاراً بالبوت (BOT) في القطر، وخاصة بعد توقيع العقد الخاص بخدمات اتصالات الهاتف المحمول. 
وقد قام كاتب المقال بإعداد أطروحته للدكتوراه في كلية الهندسة في جامعة عين شمس في جمهورية مصر العربية، وكان موضوعها: نحو بناء نظام متكامل لاستخدام نظم عقود البناء والتشغيل والنقل في تشييد مشروعات البنية الأساسية في الدول النامية، حيث تضمنت هذه الأطروحة دراسة وافية لهذا النظام، وتوصلت إلى مجموعة من الاقتراحات تهدف إلى الاستخدام الأمثل لهذا النظام في ظل الظروف الخاصة بالدول النامية. 
ويهدف هذا المقال إلى عرض تعريف مبدئي بهذا النظام، مع الإشارة إلى أنّ له جذوراً تاريخية في النظام القانوني عبر ما يعرف بعقود الامتياز، ولتحقيق ذلك يتم الحديث أولاً عن مشكلة البنية الأساسية، ثمّ يتم التعريف بنظام البوت وبدايات ظهوره في العقدين الماضيين مع الإشارة إلى المراحل التاريخية التي مرت بها عملية تمويل البنية الأساسية، وأخيراً يتم استعراض فوائد وعيوب استخدام نظام البناء والتشغيل والنقل. 

2- مشكلة البنية الأساسية 
رغم الإنجازات الكبيرة التي تم تحقيقها خلال العقود الماضية في مجال البنية الأساسية، تواجه البنية الأساسية اليوم مشاكل كثيرة، فالبنية الأساسية القائمة تحتاج إلى مبالغ كبيرة جداً لصيانتها، هذا وتتطلب الاستثمارات الجديدة في البنية الأساسية مبالغ ضخمة خاصة مع التطور التكنولوجي الكبير لطرق تنفيذها وارتفاع معدلات التضخم، هذا في الوقت نفسه التي تعاني فيه موازنات الحكومات من ضغوط شديدة وعدم إمكانية زيادة الضرائب، ولا تقتصر هذه المشكلة على الدول النامية بل إنّها قائمة حتى في الدول المتقدمة. 
هذا وقد تناول تقرير التنمية في العالم للعام 1994 الصادر عن البنك الدولي بعنوان البنية الأساسية من أجل التنمية هذه المشكلة بمزيد من التفصيل وخاصة في الدول النامية، ويلخص هذا التقرير أهم المشاكل التي تواجهها البنية الأساسية فيما يلي: 
- تدني كفاءة التشغيل، ويتمثل ذلك في الضياعات في الإنتاج، وفي الاستخدام غير الفعال للعمال. 
- عدم الاهتمام بالصيانة، والذي ينجم عن عدم ملاءمة التصميم الأساسي. 
- تدني الكفاءة المالية، وذلك عن طريق فرض تعريفة غير مناسبة أو استخدام إدارة مالية محدودة الكفاءة. 
- عدم الاستجابة لطلب المستخدمين، وذلك نتيجة للأسباب السابقة، ويتمثل ذلك في تكرر الأخطاء في توصيل الخدمة، وفي قوائم الانتظار الكبيرة التي تطول مددها لتأمين الخدمة كالاتصالات مثلاً. 
- إهمال الفقر. 
- إهمال البيئة. 
وقد اقترح التقرير مجموعة من الخطوات لتحسين أداء البنية الأساسية وهي: 
- تطبيق القواعد التجارية في إدارة وتشغيل البنية الأساسية، وذلك عبر إعطاء الإدارة حرية أكبر في اتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بالتعريفة والالتزام بالقواعد المحاسبية بحيث يتم الالتزام بعنصر الربحية وأخذ الصيانة والاهتلاك وغيرها في الاعتبار. 
- المنافسة، ويمكن الاستفادة منها بين القطاعات المختلفة أو في نفس القطاع، ولا بدّ لتحقيق المنافسة من تجزيء (Unbundling) قطاعات البنية الأساسية على المستوى الرأسي، وكذلك الأفقي. 
- مشاركة المستخدمين أو المنتفعين في القرارات المتعلقة بالبنية الأساسية، وبالتالي الاستجابة لحجم الطلب الفعلي. 
ورأى التقرير أنّ هناك عوامل هامة تساعد على تطبيق هذه الخطوات، وأهمها التقدم التكنولوجي، والاتجاه الحالي إلى تحرير الاقتصاد وزيادة الاعتماد على القطاع الخاص، وكذلك تزايد الاهتمام بالنواحي الاجتماعية والبيئية، وأخيراً اقترح التقرير أربع خيارات تتعلق بملكية وتشغيل البنية الأساسية يمكن للحكومة النامية أن تستخدم أيّاً منها في حل مشكلة البنية الأساسية لديها وذلك وفق ظروفها الخاصة، وهذه الخيارات هي: 
- الخيار أ: ملكية عامة وتشغيل من قبل القطاع العام عبر هيئات حكومية أو عامة. 
- الخيار ب: ملكية عامة مع تشغيل من قبل القطاع الخاص عبر عقود إدارة أو عقود امتياز (البوت). 
- الخيار ت: ملكية خاصة وتشغيل من قبل القطاع الخاص. 
- الخيار ث: ملكية تعاونية وتشغيل من قبل المستخدمين والمحليات. 

3- مفهوم البناء والتشغيل والنقل (البوت BOT) 
المقصود بعقود B. O. T
يقصد باصطلاحB.O. T، البناء والتشغيل والتحويل، ويقوم هذا النظام على استخدام التمويل من القطاع الخاص لإنشاء المشروعات العامة وبمقتضاه تمنح الحكومة لفترة محدودة من الزمن أحد الاتحادات المالية الخاصة، ويطلق عليها شركة المشروع امتياز لدراسة وتطوير وتنفيذ مشروع معين تقترحه الحكومة أو شركة المشروع.
واصطلاح(B.O. T) هو مختصر للتعبيرات التالية:
· البناء (Build).
· التشغيل (Operate).
· النقل أو تحويل الملكية (Transfer).
وهذا العقد يعتر من العقود الحديثة التي ثار بشأنه خلاف حول تكييفه القانوني وعما إذا كان من عقود الادارية ، ام من عقود الاستثمار، ام عقود ، كما احتدم الخلاف بشأنه حول تحديد جهة الاختصاص بتسوية المنازعات التي قد تنشأ بين شركة المشروع التي تنعاقدت مع الحكومة خلال فترة زمنية محددة، وبين الدولة ممثلة في جهة الادارة الطرف الثاني في العقد
إنّ مفهوم البناء والتشغيل والنقل -وفق تعريف لجنة الأمم المتحدة للقانون التجاري الدولي (الأنسيترال)- في أبسط أشكاله الأساسية، هو شكل من أشكال تمويل المشاريع تمنح بمقتضاه حكومة ما -لفترةٍ من الزمن- أحد الاتحادات المالية الخاصة ويدعى شركة المشروع امتيازاً لصوغ مشروع معين؛ وعندئذٍ تقوم شركة المشروع ببنائه وتشغيله وإدارته لعدد من السنوات وتسترد تكاليف البناء وتحقق أرباحاً من تشغيل المشروع واستغلاله تجارياً، وفي نهاية مدة الامتياز، تنتقل ملكية المشروع إلى الحكومة. 
ويتضمن هذا التعريف مجموعة من الترتيبات التعاقدية المختلفة التي تندرج جميعها ضمن العنوان العريض لنظام البوت مثل (البناء والامتلاك والتشغيل BOO، البناء والتشغيل وتحديث الامتياز BOR، البناء والامتلاك والتشغيل والنقل BOOT، وغيرها…) ويبين الجدول المرافق المزيد من هذه الترتيبات التعاقدية. 
أي أنّ نظام البوت يقدم حلاً لمشكلة تمويل مشروعات البنية الأساسية، وبموجبه تحصل الحكومة على مشروعٍ جاهز دون أن تلجأ إلى الاقتراض أو إلى زيادة الإنفاق الحكومي وتحميل الموازنة مزيداً من الأعباء، كما أنّ هذا النظام يقدم أسلوباً عملياً يمكن للحكومات أن تستخدمه لتحقيق عملية خصخصة القطاع العام التي تشهدها أغلب الدول النامية في الوقت الحاضر. 
هذا ولا يمكن اعتبار نظام البوت نظاماً مبتكراً في كليّته، حيث ترجع جذوره إلى ما يعرف بعقود الامتياز التي كانت منتشرة في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وبدايات القرن العشرين في فرنسا وغيرها من الدول، حيث استخدمت فرنسا هذه العقود لتنفيذ مشروعات السكك الحديدية ومحطات الكهرباء والتزويد بمياه الشرب، كما أنّ مصر وسوريا عرفتا هذا النظام في الأربعينات حيث تمّ تزويد ضاحية مصر الجديدة بالكهرباء والماء وخطوط الترام وفق هذا النظام، كما تُعتبر قناة السويس من الأمثلة الشهيرة لعقود الامتياز في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر. 
وقد اختفى هذا الأسلوب تقريباً منذ ثلاثينات هذا القرن وخاصة بالنسبة لمشروعات البنية الأساسية، واقتصر تطبيقه في مجال التنقيب عن الثروات الطبيعية وخاصة البترول، وفي منتصف الثمانينات وفي عام 1984 بالتحديد حصل تطوران مهمان على صعيد تطبيق هذا النظام، ففي هذه السنة تمّ توقيع اتفاقية تنفيذ نفق المانش (The Channel Tunnel) الذي يربط بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، وذلك بين كلٍ من الحكومتين البريطانية والفرنسية من جهة وبين شركة يوروتانال (Eurotunnel) من جهة أخرى، وكذلك دعوة رئيس الوزراء التركي آنذاك تورجوت أوزال (Turgat Ozal) لاستخدام هذا الأسلوب في تنفيذ مشروعات البنية الأساسية في تركيا، ويرجع إليه استخدام التعبير (بوت BOT) لأول مرة للإشارة إلى هذا النوع من المشروعات. 
ولا يقدم نظام البوت جديداً فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ مشروع التشييد من الناحية الفنية والتقنية، وإنّما يقدم إطاراً وهيكلاً تعاقدياً جديداً لتنفيذ مشروع التشييد من الناحية التنظيمية والإدارية، بحيث يتم وفقه تحميل المستثمر (المقاول) مسؤولية التصميم والتشييد التي كان يتحملها جهتين مختلفتين في النظم التقليدية لعقود التشييد، وكذلك تحميل المستثمر مسؤولية التمويل التي كانت تتحملها الحكومة في السابق. أي أنّ نظام البوت يقدم إضافةً جديدة إلى الأساليب المتاحة أمام رب العمل (الحكومة) لتنفيذ مشروع التشييد. 
ويجدر بالذكر أن ظهور وانتشار البنية الأساسية في شكلها المعاصر بدأ مع ظهور مخترعات الثورة الصناعية في بدايات القرن التاسع عشر، حيث شهدت هذه الفترة انتشار السكك الحديدية كوسيلة للمواصلات، وكذلك انتشار الطاقة الكهربائية وما تلاها في فترات لاحقة من تطور الاتصالات وكذلك تمّ في هذه الفترة الاستفادة من التكنولوجيا التي وفرتها الثورة الصناعية في بناء قطاعات البنية الأساسية الأخرى. 
أما من ناحية تمويل البنية الأساسية فقد مرّ بمراحل منتظمة في مختلف دول العالم، عبر تأثره بالأفكار والنظريات الاقتصادية التي تطورت خلال هذه المراحل، ويستثنى من ذلك بعض الحالات الخاصة، ويمكن القول بشكلٍ عام أنّ تمويل مشروعات البنية الأساسية مرّ بأربعة مراحل هي: 
أولاً- مرحلة الحرية الاقتصادية الكاملة 
امتدت هذه المرحلة منذ بدايات القرن التاسع عشر واستمرت حتى منتصفه، وهي المرحلة التي شهدت الثورة الصناعية في أوروبا، حيث بدأ ظهور المبادرات الفردية وتطور المشروعات الصغيرة الممولة من قبل الأفراد والأسر، كما ظهرت مشروعات البنية الأساسية كالسكك الحديدية وتزويد المدن بالغاز والفحم وتوزيع البريد، عبر مؤسسات صغيرة الحجم كثيرة العدد تعمل برؤوس أموال صغيرة. 
وتميزت هذه المرحلة بالحرية الاقتصادية الكاملة والتمويل الكامل للبنية الأساسية من قبل القطاع الخاص وخاصة في بريطانيا مهد الثورة الصناعية، وذلك اتباعاً للنهج الاقتصادي الذي وضعه آدم سميث العالم الاقتصادي الشهير في كتابه ثروة الأمم (The Wealth of Nations). 
ثانياً- تنظيم وتقنين البنية الأساسية 
استمرت هذه المرحلة منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر وحتى الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث ازدهرت مشروعات البنية الأساسية بشكلٍ كبير وانتشرت السكك الحديدية وطرق المواصلات والمطارات، وكذلك بدأ استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية على نطاق واسع وامتدت شبكات الكهرباء والاتصالات الهاتفية والمياه عبر مساحات كبيرة من العالم. 
وأدركت مختلف حكومات العالم أهمية البنية الأساسية وارتباطها بالتطور الاقتصادي وبرفاهية المجتمع، كما أدركت مخاطر تحول مزودي البنية الأساسية إلى محتكرين وبالتالي تحكمهم في الأسعار وتحقيق أرباح كبيرة على حساب مستخدمي البنية الأساسية، إضافةً إلى سعي المستثمرين إلى تشييد مشروعات البنية الأساسية في المناطق الحضرية وابتعادهم عن المناطق الريفية الفقيرة. 
نتيجةً لذلك سعت الدول المختلفة في هذه المرحلة لوضع القوانين والنظم التي تنظم هذا القطاع والتي تهدف بالدرجة الأولى إلى حماية المستهلكين، وكذلك توجيه البنية الأساسية بالشكل الذي يخدم الاقتصاد القومي ككل وليس فئات محددة من المستثمرين، وكذلك عملت بعض الحكومات على تقديم تسهيلات للمستثمرين لتشييد المزيد من مشروعات البنية الأساسية في مناطق مختلفة كمنحهم الأراضي والإعفاءات الضريبية وتوقيع عقود امتياز طويلة الأجل معهم. 
ولا تعتبر الدول العربية استثناءً في هذه المرحلة، فقد شهد الوطن العربي في هذه المرحلة انتشار مشروعات كبيرة للبنية الأساسية أهمها شق قناة السويس في مصر التي تعتبر من أضخم مشروعات الهندسة المدنية في العصر الحديث، وكذلك انتشار السكك الحديدية التي بدأ استخدامها في مصر عام 1851، وازدادت لتصل إلى 1518 كيلومتراً بحلول عام 1882. 
كما انتشرت السكك الحديدية في المغرب العربي وتلاها المشرق العربي الذي كان خاضعاً للحكم العثماني في هذه الفترة، وذلك عبر عقود امتياز كان يحصل عليها المستثمرون لتشييد مشروعات البنية الأساسية. 
ومع حلول القرن العشرين خضعت معظم الدول العربية للاستعمار الأوروبي الذي عمل على ربط اقتصادياتها باقتصاده، وقام بتشييد المشروعات التي تخدم أهدافه الاستعمارية عبر شركات وطنية للدول المستعمرة. 
أما تمويل مشروعات البنية الأساسية فقد كان يتم في معظمه من قبل القطاع الخاص، وذلك في مختلف الدول، واقتصر دور الحكومات في هذه المرحلة على تنظيم هذا القطاع من خلال إصدار القوانين التي تهدف إلى تحديد الأسعار ومنع الاحتكار وبالتالي حماية جمهور المستهلكين (المنتفعين) من الخدمة. 
ثالثاً- تأميم البنية الأساسية وزيادة التدخل الحكومي 
تلت هذه المرحلة الحرب العالمية الثانية واستمرت حتى الفترة ما بين منتصف السبعينات والآن بشكلٍ متباين في دول العالم المختلفة، ففي أوروبا التي دمرت الحرب قطاعات واسعة من بنيتها الأساسية تولت الحكومات مسؤولية إعادة بناء وتأهيل البنية الأساسية، وقامت بريطانيا التي وصلت حكومة حزب العمال إلى السلطة فيها بتأميم محطات وشبكات الطاقة الكهربائية والاتصالات، وفي دول العالم الثالث والدول العربية لم يكن الأمر مختلفاً، حيث قامت الحكومات الوطنية التي تشكلت في هذه الدول بتأميم معظم قطاعات البنية الأساسية كما حدث في مصر بعد ثورة يوليو وتأميمها لقناة السويس وغيرها من المشروعات الكبيرة. 
وقامت معظم حكومات العالم بتأسيس شركات ومؤسسات حكومية لتشكيل ما يعرف اليوم بالقطاع العام، والذي ساهم في بناء وتشغيل البنية الأساسية خلال هذه الفترة، أما التمويل فكان على الأغلب تمويلاً حكومياً مباشراً من موازنة الحكومة التي تنجم عن الواردات الحكومية من الضرائب والرسوم وغيرها، وساعد على نمو هذا الاتجاه النظريات الاقتصادية والأفكار الاشتراكية التي انتشرت في هذه المرحلة وتطبيق مبدأ الدولة المتدخلة. 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
رابعاً- العودة إلى مشاركة القطاع الخاص 
بدأت هذه المرحلة مع اتساع مساهمة القطاع الخاص في البنية الأساسية في مرحلة الثمانينات وذلك في مختلف قطاعات البنية الأساسية كالصرف الصحي، الطاقة الكهربائية، المياه، النقل، الاتصالات…، وترجع جذور الخصخصة (Privatization) إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي بدأت عملية إعادة الهيكلة في السبعينات وما تلاها من الخبرات في عملية الخصخصة التي تشكلت لدى بريطانيا وتشيلي ونيوزيلندة والتي تمت خلال الثمانينات. 
ومنذ عام 1984 وحتى سبتمبر (أيلول) 1995 قامت 86 دولة بخصخصة 547 شركة للبنية الأساسية وكذلك مشاركة القطاع الخاص في تمويل 574 مشروعاً جديداً للبنية الأساسية في حوالي 82 دولة. وبلغت قيمة ما تّم خصخصته 357 بليون دولار أمريكي، كما أنّ القطاع الخاص ساهم في تمويل مشروعات جديدة للبنية الأساسية بقيمة 308 بلايين دولار أمريكي مما يعني استثمارات سنوية من القطاع الخاص تساوي 60 بليون دولار. هذا ويتوقع استمرار هذا الاتجاه في تمويل مشروعات البنية الأساسية وزيادته وربما مضاعفته مع بداية القرن الجديد. 
وكأنّ مراحل تمويل البنية الأساسية تدور في حلقة مستمرة للتأميم الخصخصة. 
وتعد الترتيبات التعاقدية لمشروع البوت ترتيبات معقدة تشارك فيها حكومة الدولة المضيفة، وشركة المشروع وهو الاسم الذي يُطلق على الكيان الذي يشكله المستثمر الخاص لتنفيذ المشروع، وتقوم بتوفير التمويل اللازم للمشروع، والمموّلون الذين يقومون بتقديم القروض لشركة المشروع بضمان اتفاقية المشروع وآلات ومعدات شركة المشروع، والعنصر الأهم هو العائد الذي سيحققه المشروع من خلال بيع الخدمة التي ينتجها المشروع للمستهلك، وشركة التشييد (المقاول) والذي يتولى تنفيذ أعمال التشييد في المشروع. 
ويتضمن نظام البناء والتشغيل والنقل (البوت) مجموعة من الترتيبات التعاقدية، وهي: 
1- اتفاقية تنفيذ المشروع (اتفاقية المشروع)، ويتم توقيعها بين الحكومة أو إحدى وزاراتها وشركة المشروع. 
2- اتفاقيات خاصة مع هيئات حكومية، وتبرم هذه الاتفاقيات بين شركة المشروع من جهة وبين بعض الهيئات الحكومية المرتبطة بالمشروع، وتهدف إلى إتمام اتفاقية تنفيذ المشروع، وتختلف هذه الاتفاقيات باختلاف المشروع، ومن هذه الاتفاقيات مثلاً، في مشروعات محطات الطاقة الكهربائية: اتفاقية شراء الطاقة، واتفاقية توريد الوقود، واتفاقية حق الانتفاع بالأرض. 
3- اتفاقية اتحاد الشركات (الكونسورتيوم Consortium)، وتتم بين مجموعة الشركات المتحدة لتنفيذ المشروع عبر تكوين شركة المشروع. 
4- عقود التمويل، بين شركة المشروع ومصادر التمويل المختلفة. 
5- عقد التشييد، ويتم توقيعه بين شركة المشروع وشركة التشييد أو المقاول. 
6- عقد توريد المعدات، ويتم توقيعه بين شركة المشروع ومورد الآلات والمعدات، ويمكن أن يكون هذا العقد متضمناً في عقد التشييد نفسه. 
7- عقود أخرى، مثل عقود التشغيل والصيانة، وعقود التأمين، والضمانات. 

4- فوائد وعيوب استخدام نظام البوت 
يحقق استخدام نظام البوت لتنفيذ مشروعات البنية الأساسية فوائد كبيرة للحكومة، إلا أنّه ليس الحل المثالي لمشكلة مشروعات البنية الأساسية، وعلى الحكومة أن تتبنى سياسة واضحة فيما يتعلق بنوعية المشروعات التي يمكن أن تنفذ عن طريق هذا النظام والمشروعات التي سيتم تنفيذها باستخدام أسلوب التمويل العادي الذي تتولى فيه الحكومة تمويل المشروع من مواردها الخاصة أو من القروض التي تضمنها. 
ويمكن إجمال فوائد استخدام نظام البوت للحكومة في الفوائد التالية: 
- استخدام القطاع الخاص في تمويل المشروع يؤدي إلى كسب مورد جديد للحكومة وبالتالي يؤدي إلى خفض الإنفاق والاقتراض الحكومي. 
- يمكن هذا النظام الحكومة من تنفيذ المشروعات التي كانت تؤجلها حتى توفر التمويل اللازم. 
- يؤدي استخدام القطاع الخاص في تنفيذ هذه المشروعات إلى تحقيق الابتكار وتقليل الهدر وخفض تكاليف المشروع وزيادة كفاءة التشغيل. 
- تحصل الحكومة على مشروع جاهز ومتكامل في نهاية فترة الامتياز دون تحمل أية أعباء. 
- يُعطي تمويل المشروع من قبل هيئات التمويل الدولية للحكومة مؤشراً هاماً فيما يتعلق بالجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع. 
- يمكن استخدام نظام البوت في الإسهام في نقل التكنولوجيا إلى بلد المشروع وفي تدريب الكوادر المحلية. 
- يبقى مشروع البوت من الناحية الاستراتيجية تحت نظر الحكومة ويتم توجيهه لخدمة الصالح العام. 
- قيام المنافسة بين الهيئات العامة القائمة التي تقدم نفس الخدمة، وبين المشروع يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة هذه الهيئات وإنتاجيتها. 
- يعطي أسلوب البوت للحكومة وسيلة عملية يمكن استخدامها في برامج الخصخصة التي تتبعها معظم دول العالم اليوم. 
أما عيوب هذا النظام فيمكن حصرها في النقطتين التاليتين: 
- بالرغم من الفائدة التي يحققها مشروع البوت بالتخفيف من أعباء الضرائب على مستخدمي المشروع، فإنّ النفقات التي يتكبدها هؤلاء والمتمثلة في الإنفاق مقابل الخدمة التي يقدمها المشروع قد تتجاوز ما يحققه المشروع من وفر وخاصةً على المدى البعيد. 
- تراجع سيطرة الحكومة على مراحل المشروع المختلفة، وبالتالي عدم التأكد من مطابقة المشروع للمعايير والكودات المحلية بالنسبة للتصاميم والمواصفات والعمالة.
[/align]

----------

